# Durex 10" Bandsaw?



## masa_ash (Jan 9, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

My father had given me a Durex 10" bandsaw (model 29) that he only used once. It has been sitting in the garage since 93' and has no blade.

There is not much on the internet about this saw, anyone know what size of a blade I should use with this thing? I will primarily be cutting wood for basic projects.

I am very new to power tools and DIY itself.. 

Thanks for any advice.

Regards,
Ash


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Is there a blade on it ? Just measure it.

If not, set the tensioning adjustment to it's shortest setting.
Take a string and wrap it around the wheels and then measure the string.
If it measures 79 or so, you'll need an 80
If 81 or so, you'll need a 82 etc.
Hope this helps


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

You can figure out the blade size by setting the tension adjuster to the lowest setting, then measuring between the centers of the wheels and finding the circumference of one of the wheels. Then add the circumference and twice the distance between the wheel centers.

Once you have that, look for blades that are approximately an inch larger than the number you determined.


----------



## masa_ash (Jan 9, 2012)

Both great ideas. Thanks guys!


----------



## bc_jer (Nov 29, 2012)

*Durex 10" Band Saw*

I know this is months after your post but if you have the same model as mine (a 3 wheel) there is something you should know. 

My wife bought ours 2nd hand at a garage sale and it came with the instructions. Here are the specs for the blades:

Length: 56.1"
Width: 1/4"
Teeth per inch: 6
Blade thickness: *No more than 0.014"*

This last point is most important and why I am replying. The reason for this thickness constraint is the compact 3 wheel design gives too much metal fatigue to thicker blades and they wont last according to the product bulletin I have and the blade shop i phoned. I have been trying to find or have made a blade like this in Vancouver, BC and it is going to take me a few weeks to have one sent here.

I thought you should know this.


----------



## gp123456789 (Oct 1, 2013)

thank you, i needed this information.


----------



## gp123456789 (Oct 1, 2013)

Just bought it.

Actually the real length is 56-1/8"










BRAND: KING CANADA
REF: KBB-10-6

LENGTH: 56-1/8"
WIDTH: 1/4"
TPI: 6
THICKNESS: 0.014"

If you are in Montreal QC CANADA, here's where you can get it.
GENTMANTEL,
10085 ST LAURENT BLVD
H3L 2M1


----------



## gp123456789 (Oct 1, 2013)

Actually i just found this brand works too :

*Vermont American*

Length : *56-1/8*

And you can have :

18 TPI (metal)

15 TPI (wood)

6 TPI (wood)

and maybe other TPI but if you have this kind of band saw, you're fine with the available choices above :yes:

Home Depot carry them.

Canadian tire in canada too.


----------



## gus1962 (Jan 9, 2013)

You probably should need to change the tires too.


----------

